# sad buds



## skull13 (Mar 26, 2011)

round 2   ph to hi


----------



## Alistair (Mar 26, 2011)

They don't look sad to me.


----------



## the chef (Mar 26, 2011)

It's sad i'm not smokin it!


----------



## Locked (Mar 26, 2011)

Why are they sad? I believe the book Marijuana Botany actually recommends leaving leaf on to protect the bud.

"Dry floral clusters are usually trimmed of outer leaves just prior to smoking. This is called manicuring.

The leaves act as a wrapper to protect the delicate floral clusters. If manicured before drying, a significant increase in the rate of THC breakdown occurs."  -Marijuana Botany by Robert Connell Clarke


I am trying this next harvest....


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 26, 2011)

Said it before ill say it again...may be the only one but I trim my meds afterthey are dried

yank all the fans, chop, hang. Final trim each nug before the cure. Dont want my buds rubbing eachother on the dry lines before they are completly dry.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 26, 2011)

I have tried to do it like that, but it is just so much harder for me.  I find it incredibly difficult to do a final trim after they are dry.  I have to handle them so much more that I am sure that I am doing damage.  I hang my buds on the lines so they do not touch each other, so that is not a concern.


----------



## Locked (Mar 26, 2011)

I have my latest round of 7-7 HeadBand hanging with the leaf on...will give this a try. I know it is gonna be a pain in the asss to trim though.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 26, 2011)

i feel the exact opposite THG lol. handling when they are wet and fragile makes me worry about harming them. When they(leaves) are dry and hanging opposite direction, all u gotta do is flip it upside down and snip the exposed stem. Almost NO chopping action needed with scissor and ZERO carpal tunnel lol

the leaves will just fall off with a poke. No real cutting  

PLUS! Buds are smokable while u trim :48:

i trimmed wet for years...ill never go back


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 26, 2011)

Right OS?!

I mean its so nice to be able to burn while you trim! I think that alone seals the deal for me.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 26, 2011)

Ohohohoh 

i forgot to ask...how do you wet trimmers dry your sweet leaf?

I used to throw away ALL my trim years ago because the huge piles were impossible for me to dry properly and i didnt make concentrates. Drying on screens and tumbling it everyday sure made my hands sticky and gave me another headache. 

I just always threw away wet trim cause it started to smell green.


Dry trim is damn near smokable and instantly ready for processing!


----------



## Locked (Mar 26, 2011)

My sweet leaf and smaller buds go into a plastic bag and into the freezer for hash runs...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 26, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> My sweet leaf and smaller buds go into a plastic bag and into the freezer for hash runs...



:yeahthat:


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok ill fix that for you guys. 1 sec


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 26, 2011)

Arghhhhhhhhh! Wife cleaned up and i cant find them! Now she is at work...

I have 3 GC test printouts from the same grinded nug.

1/3 of the nug as a standard (4week since cut) 

2nd and 3rd test consisted of storing 1/3 of that ground up nug in freezer for a month(8 weeks since cut); AND storing 1/3 of that nug next to freezer in same style container for one month.

We did this to see what effect freezing had on the levels of THC, CBD, & CBN. And we did the test 3 times. (waste of a nice 1/4oz)


I posted results a few weeks ago in a curing thread but instead of typing them again ill post the actual GC printout. ill make a thread as soon as a cannachemistry emails me a second copy or the woman gets home


----------



## Locked (Mar 26, 2011)

Sweet....


----------



## animal454 (Mar 27, 2011)

I have done both ways and prefer trimming while wet.

Oh wait.....The wife does all the trimming....LOL


----------



## Hick (Mar 27, 2011)

animal454 said:
			
		

> I have done both ways and prefer trimming while wet.
> 
> Oh wait.....The wife does all the trimming....LOL


REALLY??  wouldn't "loan" her out wouldya'???...


----------



## animal454 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> REALLY??  wouldn't "loan" her out wouldya'???...




LOL..She is expensive...


----------



## Hippieholly420420 (Mar 30, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> It's sad i'm not smokin it!




Agree! lol Nice looking buds! :hubba:


----------

